# Howzitgoin, eh?



## Cliff (Dec 29, 2008)

Hi All

bit of a dabbler in short stories, poetry and novels from Cottage country, ON.

Good to meet you all:smile:

Cliff


----------



## JK ROFLing (Dec 29, 2008)

Hey, Cliff! Welcome to the forums.
Good to have you here. :smile:



~JK


----------



## C.Gholy (Dec 29, 2008)

Hello, Cliff; welcome to our humble forum.


----------



## Shinn (Dec 29, 2008)

Hi Cliff and welcome


----------



## SparkyLT (Dec 29, 2008)

Greetings, Cliff. Welcome to the first day of the rest of your life... or... something...

Hi anyway


----------



## Foxee (Dec 29, 2008)

Welcome, Cliff, glad to have you on the forum! Dabbling is great and I have a special place in my heart (and on my hard drive) for short stories. If you care to check out the new poetry contest click here. 

Make yourself at home!

~Foxee


----------



## Galivanting (Dec 29, 2008)

hi cliff. i need a beer.

you can have one too.

welcome to the forum


----------



## Tiamat (Dec 30, 2008)

Hey there Cliff and welcome to WF.


----------



## Cliff (Dec 30, 2008)

Thanks all for the warm welcome


----------



## Azzy.W (Jan 1, 2009)

good to meet you too cliff! welcome!


----------



## Calixto (Jan 1, 2009)

Hello, Cliff! Welcome.



~Calixto


----------



## Hawke (Jan 2, 2009)

> Howzitgoin, eh?



Well, it's going, it's going. And you?

Welcome to the community!


----------



## Otto Ray Sing (Jan 2, 2009)

Welcome Cliff.  I'm looking foreword to reading your work.


----------



## wacker (Jan 4, 2009)

HELLO AND WELCOME TO WF

Wacker


----------

